# Merry Christmas



## blhowes (Dec 24, 2008)

*The day's almost here. I'd like to wish you...*

Well, Christmas is almost here. I've gleaned from some threads that there are different levels of interest in the holiday with folks on the PB, so I'd like to wish you a Merry Christmas...or a happy non-celebrated pagan's day...or a nice Thursday...whichever fits best, to you and yours.

Luk 2:10-14 And the angel said to them, "Fear not, for behold, I bring you good news of a great joy that will be for all the people. For unto you is born this day in the city of David a Savior, who is Christ the Lord. And this will be a sign for you: you will find a baby wrapped in swaddling cloths and lying in a manger." And suddenly there was with the angel a multitude of the heavenly host praising God and saying, "Glory to God in the highest, and on earth peace among those with whom he is pleased!"


----------



## Scynne (Dec 24, 2008)

And a Merry Thursday to you, too!

...and bah humbug


----------



## APuritansMind (Dec 24, 2008)

We are honest with each other here on the PB regarding Christmas, nativity scenes, etc., but I have two questions about the way you respond to Christians and/or non-Christians when the following is directed your way.

1. "Merry Christmas!"

2. That's a pretty nativity scene, isn't it?" (scene includes a baby Jesus and three wise men)


----------



## jaybird0827 (Dec 24, 2008)

APuritansMind said:


> We are honest with each other here on the PB regarding Christmas, nativity scenes, etc., but I have two questions about the way you respond to Christians and/or non-Christians when the following is directed your way.





> 1. "Merry Christmas!"



Depending on timing and context -

(a) Enjoy your holiday.
(b) Happy New Year.
(c) Have a nice day.



> 2. That's a pretty nativity scene, isn't it?" (scene includes a baby Jesus and three wise men)



(Pointing in another direction) ... Hey look! Monkeys!


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 24, 2008)

1. Merry Christmas or Happy Christmas

2. I launch into a sermonette.  Actually, I usually use it as a jumping off point regarding the history of Christ's birth and the gospel.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Dec 24, 2008)

It depends on the person. If the person is a minister or should know better, then I may say something about the 2nd commandment. If the person is just a lay person and may be acting out of ignorance, I tread lightly. 

As for the whole Merry Christmas thing. I simply say Merry Christmas back. To me Christmas is just a time for family to get together and relax for a few days. So it would be perfectly ok for me to wish someone a good time with family.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Dec 24, 2008)

As a lay-person, I would (or rather have learned to) tread lightly with a pastor. Particularly as a female...some males just don't like it when a FEMALE says something.

On the first one (much the same as Jay)

1. Enjoy your holiday
2. Have a great day
3. You too (though, upon saying this, I realise it implies that I'm doing the same...uhm, gotta figure another one out. I mainly try to steer away from a long conversation)
4. Hubby says "merry christmass" back just to prevent any issues or questions.

If it's someone I'm getting closer to and the timing is appropriate, I will simply say we don't recognise or celebrate.


----------



## Whitefield (Dec 24, 2008)

APuritansMind said:


> We are honest with each other here on the PB regarding Christmas, nativity scenes, etc., but I have two questions about the way you respond to Christians and/or non-Christians when the following is directed your way.
> 
> 1. "Merry Christmas!"
> 
> 2. That's a pretty nativity scene, isn't it?" (scene includes a baby Jesus and three wise men)



1. response: "Merry Christmas"

2. response: "Yes, it is."


----------



## Iakobos_1071 (Dec 24, 2008)

This is a great thread.. I end up looking like a big jerk I guess.. I just tell them that I don't Celebrate Christmas, They ask 'why' .. I say 'religious reasons', They say 'are you Jewish?' I say 'no... I am Christian'.. then they will either ask about it or look at me weird and keep going.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Dec 24, 2008)

LawrenceU said:


> 1. Merry Christmas or Happy Christmas
> 
> 2. I launch into a sermonette.  Actually, I usually use it as a jumping off point regarding the history of Christ's birth and the gospel.


----------



## Honor (Dec 24, 2008)

ok honestly... I say
1.) Merry Christmas to you too.
2.) It is, I just LOVE Nativity scenes


----------



## Kevin (Dec 24, 2008)

1) Thank you, & a Merry Christmas to you.

2) Yes it is very nice.


----------



## Honor (Dec 24, 2008)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Prufrock (Dec 24, 2008)

I guess you've already received enough answers, but:

1.) "Oh, thank you very much; I hope you have a great day as well." (Kind of an ambiguous answer...)
2.) "Yeah, I don't really like the whole nativity scene idea..."
(I find this answer to be particularly intriguing when among other Christians, who will of course ask, "Why not?" After which I can explain. This has rarely come up with nativity scenes for me, but more frequently with other artwork)


----------



## APuritansMind (Dec 24, 2008)

Joshua said:


> P.S. Oh, and I assure you that no nativity seen has a Baby Jesus. Christ is "all growed up" and is the King of kings.



 I should have included the words "image of" in my original post to describe the infant.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Dec 24, 2008)

Enjoy the day with your family


----------



## BJClark (Dec 24, 2008)

APuritansMind;




> 1. "Merry Christmas!"



I typically say "Merry Christmas" back--



> 2. That's a pretty nativity scene, isn't it?" (scene includes a baby Jesus and three wise men)



This one leads to longer discussions, I typically say "It's lovely, but He did not remain that infant in the manager, He did grow up and He did die on a Cross and He is sitting at Right hand of God now, and if people would stop looking at Him as if He is still that little infant and see Him for the Lord and Savior He was born to be; their lives may actually change. But for some reason people want to keep Him in that little cradle so they do not have to fear Him and what He can do to their soul." They look at me like I'm crazy, and I say.."well, His birth was a miracle and yes, a wonderful thing, but it's the WHY He was born that is more important and what we should focus on."


They continue to look at me as if I am crazy (which is okay) and respond with either "Oh okay" or "yeah, your right" or a rolling of the eyes..but if nothing else it leaves them with something to think about..as the Holy Spirit leads.


----------



## kvanlaan (Dec 24, 2008)

> Hey look! Monkeys!



Great line - just so you know, I'm going to be using that one with some regularity (and I may not be crediting you, sorry!)


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Dec 24, 2008)

Merry Christmas!!!

No need to be a snob...


----------



## Honor (Dec 24, 2008)

hey back when I was pregnant with my oldest our old church did a walk through live nativity thing... I volunteered to play the before Mary... they were all for it till they realized my due date was so near Christmas they declined saying they wanted a scene not a re enactment...LOL


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 24, 2008)

Honor said:


> hey back when I was pregnant with my oldest our old church did a walk through live nativity thing... I volunteered to play the before Mary... they were all for it till they realized my due date was so near Christmas they declined saying they wanted a scene not a re enactment...LOL


----------



## Blue Tick (Dec 24, 2008)

> 1. "Merry Christmas!"



My response:

Say what! There's nothing merry about Christmas!

Then I pull out my bible hit them over the head with it 3 times. Command Satan to come out of this poor demon possessed person and then ask them if they would like to ask Jesus into their heart.

Just kidding. Ha! 

Actually, I don't respond with a Merry Christmas back, just have a nice day to you.




> 2. That's a pretty nativity scene, isn't it?" (scene includes a baby Jesus and three wise men)



Never had anyone say that to me.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Dec 24, 2008)

kvanlaan said:


> > Hey look! Monkeys!
> 
> 
> Great line - just so you know, I'm going to be using that one with some regularity (and I may not be crediting you, sorry!)





I'll thank my son for you ... it's his.


----------



## APuritansMind (Dec 24, 2008)

Joshua said:


> APuritansMind said:
> 
> 
> > Joshua said:
> ...



 I think I'll just give up while I'm ahead! 

 (Actually, I should take my time and be more precise with my words - usually just the typos get me)


----------



## JohnGill (Dec 24, 2008)

1. Happy Hanukkah - to non-christians; if they ask if I'm jewish I say no, and I'm not Catholic either
2. I don't celebrate the mass of Christ, I'm Baptist not Catholic - to Christians; opens the door to explain the application of the 2nd commandment.


----------



## SRoper (Dec 24, 2008)

I know, "Hey look! Monkeys!" is a recurring line in the Monkey Island games. I wonder if the phrase predates that series.


----------



## blhowes (Dec 24, 2008)

APuritansMind said:


> 1. "Merry Christmas!"


Merry Christmas to you too.


APuritansMind said:


> 2. That's a pretty nativity scene, isn't it?" (scene includes a baby Jesus and three wise men)


Most likely (unless it was a hideously ugly nativity) I'd say yes.


----------



## Scynne (Dec 24, 2008)

1) I usually give a 'Happy Holidays' back, or sometimes simply ignore it, moving the conversation along.
2) "Funny you should ask. You see..."


----------



## he beholds (Dec 24, 2008)

Prufrock said:


> I guess you've already received enough answers, but:
> 
> 1.) "Oh, thank you very much; I hope you have a great day as well." (Kind of an ambiguous answer...)
> 2.) "Yeah, I don't really like the whole nativity scene idea..."
> (I find this answer to be particularly intriguing when among other Christians, who will of course ask, "Why not?" After which I can explain. This has rarely come up with nativity scenes for me, but more frequently with other artwork)



These are pretty much exactly my responses!
I might not even add anything and just stop with "Thanks."

Well, I guess like Blue tick, I've never had anyone say the nativity thing to me, either.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Dec 24, 2008)

Whitefield said:


> APuritansMind said:
> 
> 
> > We are honest with each other here on the PB regarding Christmas, nativity scenes, etc., but I have two questions about the way you respond to Christians and/or non-Christians when the following is directed your way.
> ...



Same here.


----------



## blhowes (Dec 24, 2008)

Scynne said:


> And a Merry Thursday to you, too!


Thanks...



Scynne said:


> ...and bah humbug


... I think.

-----Added 12/24/2008 at 12:06:34 EST-----



LadyFlynt said:


> Enjoy the day with your family


Well, my mother-in-law's coming over around noontime, so I can enjoy the day up until then (jk...sorta)


----------



## TimV (Dec 24, 2008)

Since I've run out of my Ishtar tracts, Merry Christmas!!


----------



## shackleton (Dec 24, 2008)

I don't remember Christmas being such an object of scorn and disgust last year. It seems to be bringing out the worst in some of our brethren on the PB.


----------



## BertMulder (Dec 24, 2008)

Wishing all of you all the blessings of the incarnation of our Savior, that He may have assumed the human nature also for your sins.

And wish you all a blessed 2009, that the Lord may grant you neither poverty, nor great riches.


----------



## shackleton (Dec 24, 2008)

Kevin said:


> 1) Thank you, & a Merry Christmas to you.
> 
> 2) Yes it is very nice.



Ditto. Why be "that guy?" I have never known being contentious to win anyone over.


----------



## turmeric (Dec 24, 2008)

TimV said:


> Since I've run out of my Ishtar tracts, Merry Christmas!!


 
Tim, that's the _other _holiday! 

And I also want to wish everyone a Happy Festivus! Whenever that is!


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Dec 24, 2008)

turmeric said:


> TimV said:
> 
> 
> > Since I've run out of my Ishtar tracts, Merry Christmas!!
> ...



Festivus was December 8. You missed it!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Dec 24, 2008)

APuritansMind said:


> We are honest with each other here on the PB regarding Christmas, nativity scenes, etc., but I have two questions about the way you respond to Christians and/or non-Christians when the following is directed your way.
> 
> 1. "Merry Christmas!"
> 
> 2. That's a pretty nativity scene, isn't it?" (scene includes a baby Jesus and three wise men)



1. "Merry Christmas to you!"

2. It depends. Around here, we see a lot of those plastic blow-up lawn ornaments. Those are ugly!


----------



## VictorBravo (Dec 24, 2008)

shackleton said:


> I don't remember Christmas being such an object of scorn and disgust last year. It seems to be bringing out the worst in some of our brethren on the PB.



You must have been busy. 

There are roughly four major PB anti-holidays from a moderator's perspective:

1. Christmas
2. Easter
3. Halloween
4. Election Day


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 24, 2008)

Presbyterian Deacon said:


> turmeric said:
> 
> 
> > TimV said:
> ...



Um, Festivus was yesterday, December 23.


----------



## turmeric (Dec 24, 2008)

victorbravo said:


> There are roughly four major PB anti-holidays from a moderator's perspective:
> 
> 1. Christmas
> 2. Easter
> ...


 
And the 4th one is the worst, In my humble opinion.


----------



## Herald (Dec 24, 2008)

I respond with a loud and clear voice, "Merry Christmas!"


----------



## Davidius (Dec 24, 2008)

MrMerlin777 said:


> Whitefield said:
> 
> 
> > APuritansMind said:
> ...





Herald said:


> I respond with a loud and clear voice, "Merry Christmas!"


----------



## Augusta (Dec 24, 2008)

1. I have been working on this, I have said "you too" and "happy holidays." 

2. I try not to be anywhere near a nativity scene. I would probably say no, and explain when they freaked.


----------



## Davidius (Dec 24, 2008)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## matt01 (Dec 24, 2008)

Merry Christmas! I am home from work early, due to the snow, and enjoying being able to be with family that much longer.


----------



## Honor (Dec 24, 2008)

Wait you don't celebrate Easter either?

-----Added 12/24/2008 at 02:31:22 EST-----



victorbravo said:


> shackleton said:
> 
> 
> > I don't remember Christmas being such an object of scorn and disgust last year. It seems to be bringing out the worst in some of our brethren on the PB.
> ...


dude???


----------



## VictorBravo (Dec 24, 2008)

Honor said:


> Wait you don't celebrate Easter either?



 Hang around 'til Spring and see what happens!


----------



## Honor (Dec 24, 2008)

wait are you serious?


----------



## matt01 (Dec 24, 2008)

Honor said:


> wait are you serious?



I appreciate all of those special days, except for Halloween, which is just a waste of time.

Easter is Evil


----------



## Honor (Dec 24, 2008)

I am truely mortified....


----------



## Herald (Dec 24, 2008)

I'll gladly accept the Merry Christmas and return the kindness. In fact, I'll be preaching a gospel message this evening centering on the purpose of the incarnation and the fulfillment of that purpose through the cross and the resurrection. The babe did not come to be a bit character in a nativity scene, but to conquer sin and provide hope to sinners. 

Maranatha!


----------



## matt01 (Dec 24, 2008)

APuritansMind said:


> 1. "Merry Christmas!"
> 
> 2. That's a pretty nativity scene, isn't it?" (scene includes a baby Jesus and three wise men)



1. It depends on the context. Usually something like, "Merry Christmas!"

2. I don't re-call the last time I saw a nativity scene...


----------



## turmeric (Dec 24, 2008)

Honor said:


> I am truely mortified....


 
It's properly called Ressurection Sunday.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Dec 24, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Presbyterian Deacon said:
> 
> 
> > turmeric said:
> ...




Sorry. Got my info from this link:
Story Of Festivus

At the end it says, December 8. Guess you can't believe everything you read on the net!


----------



## he beholds (Dec 24, 2008)

I like election day and Halloween. Otherwise, I am all for Festivus (except we celebrate ours tomorrow). But what is this "Easter" you speak of? If you mean do I go to church on a Sunday in the spring and eat dinner afterward, then I'll have to say that I celebrate that--but I also do that in the summer, fall, and winter.


----------



## historyb (Dec 24, 2008)

*May you have....*

a very Merry Christmas!! to all who aren't and those who are scrooges


----------



## Kevin (Dec 24, 2008)

*Merry Christmas to all,*

Merry Christmas everyone.

I pray that you & your family have a joyful celebration.



Luke 2 (King James Version)

Luke 2
1And it came to pass in those days, that there went out a decree from Caesar Augustus that all the world should be taxed. 

2(And this taxing was first made when Cyrenius was governor of Syria.) 

3And all went to be taxed, every one into his own city. 

4And Joseph also went up from Galilee, out of the city of Nazareth, into Judaea, unto the city of David, which is called Bethlehem; (because he was of the house and lineage of David 

5To be taxed with Mary his espoused wife, being great with child. 

6And so it was, that, while they were there, the days were accomplished that she should be delivered. 

7And she brought forth her firstborn son, and wrapped him in swaddling clothes, and laid him in a manger; because there was no room for them in the inn. 

8And there were in the same country shepherds abiding in the field, keeping watch over their flock by night. 

9And, lo, the angel of the Lord came upon them, and the glory of the Lord shone round about them: and they were sore afraid. 

10And the angel said unto them, Fear not: for, behold, I bring you good tidings of great joy, which shall be to all people. 

11For unto you is born this day in the city of David a Saviour, which is Christ the Lord. 

12And this shall be a sign unto you; Ye shall find the babe wrapped in swaddling clothes, lying in a manger. 

13And suddenly there was with the angel a multitude of the heavenly host praising God, and saying, 

14Glory to God in the highest, and on earth peace, good will toward men. 

15And it came to pass, as the angels were gone away from them into heaven, the shepherds said one to another, Let us now go even unto Bethlehem, and see this thing which is come to pass, which the Lord hath made known unto us. 

16And they came with haste, and found Mary, and Joseph, and the babe lying in a manger. 

17And when they had seen it, they made known abroad the saying which was told them concerning this child. 

18And all they that heard it wondered at those things which were told them by the shepherds. 

19But Mary kept all these things, and pondered them in her heart. 

20And the shepherds returned, glorifying and praising God for all the things that they had heard and seen, as it was told unto them.


----------



## Davidius (Dec 24, 2008)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## refbaptdude (Dec 24, 2008)

Merry Christmas my brother


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Dec 24, 2008)

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## historyb (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Dec 24, 2008)

Have a cup of spiked egg nog and REJOICE!!!

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## historyb (Dec 24, 2008)

APuritansMind said:


> We are honest with each other here on the PB regarding Christmas, nativity scenes, etc., but I have two questions about the way you respond to Christians and/or non-Christians when the following is directed your way.
> 
> 1. "Merry Christmas!"



I respond with a hearty Merry Christmas! Usually I'm the one that says it to people first



APuritansMind said:


> 2. That's a pretty nativity scene, isn't it?" (scene includes a baby Jesus and three wise men)



I say thank you, it sure is.


----------



## tellville (Dec 24, 2008)

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Herald (Dec 24, 2008)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Seb (Dec 24, 2008)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## shackleton (Dec 24, 2008)

I will be glad when Christmas is over and we can go back to hating each other just over baptism, the Sabbath, RPW, etc. etc. etc. infinity.


----------



## shackleton (Dec 24, 2008)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## blhowes (Dec 24, 2008)

Kevin said:


> Merry Christmas everyone.
> 
> I pray that you & your family have a joyful celebration.


Thanks. Same to you and yours.



Kevin said:


> 11For unto you is born this day in the city of David a Saviour, which is Christ the Lord.


As I'd mentioned a few weeks back, I'm still amazed at God emptying Himself and becoming a baby. Christianity 101, but it boggles my simple mind. Thanks for sharing the scriptures.


----------



## shackleton (Dec 24, 2008)

This whole Christmas thing is getting way out of hand. I think we all need to take a deep breath, have a cold one, or a warm one, and celebrate the holiday how ever we see fit. Go and enjoy time with your families. 

I would have to say this has not been a shining moment for the PB. I am just as guilty as everyone else. This is not neccessarily a good witness to the world or to non-reformed people.


----------



## gene_mingo (Dec 24, 2008)

Merry Christmas


----------



## Iakobos_1071 (Dec 24, 2008)

Bah! Humbug! 

Just FYI:
Humbug is an archaic term meaning "hoax", or "jest". While the term was first attested in 1751 in student slang, its etymology is unknown. It is known, however, that it was used as profanity centuries ago, in places such as Great Britain. Its present meaning as an exclamation is closer to "nonsense", or "gibberish", while as a noun, a humbug refers to a fraud or impostor, implying an element of unjustified publicity and spectacle.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 24, 2008)

Merging the Merry Xmas threads. Let's try to keep the new threads to a minimum...


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Dec 24, 2008)

sans nom said:


> Honor said:
> 
> 
> > wait are you serious?
> ...



Halloween is the best. Tons of candy!!!


----------



## turmeric (Dec 24, 2008)

Merry Christmas!
To those who don't like that - Bah, Humbug!

Everyone have a good new year!!


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Dec 24, 2008)

blhowes said:


> Well, Christmas is almost here. I've gleaned from some threads that there are different levels of interest in the holiday with folks on the PB, so I'd like to wish you a Merry Christmas...or a happy non-celebrated pagan's day...or a nice Thursday...whichever fits best, to you and yours.
> 
> Luk 2:10-14 And the angel said to them, "Fear not, for behold, I bring you good news of a great joy that will be for all the people. For unto you is born this day in the city of David a Savior, who is Christ the Lord. And this will be a sign for you: you will find a baby wrapped in swaddling cloths and lying in a manger." And suddenly there was with the angel a multitude of the heavenly host praising God and saying, "Glory to God in the highest, and on earth peace among those with whom he is pleased!"



A Very Merry Christmas to you too.

And may God bless in the new year.


----------



## Whitefield (Dec 24, 2008)

Herald said:


> I'll gladly accept the Merry Christmas and return the kindness. In fact, I'll be preaching a gospel message this evening centering on the purpose of the incarnation and the fulfillment of that purpose through the cross and the resurrection. The babe did not come to be a bit character in a nativity scene, but to conquer sin and provide hope to sinners.
> 
> Maranatha!



The title of my sermon tonight is "The Word Became Flesh" John 1:14-18.


----------



## AThornquist (Dec 25, 2008)

God bless all of you, regardless of what you're doing tomorrow. Personally, I'm having Christmas! It's helpful that I celebrate Christmas actually, because I work at a Safeway and have been wished "Merry Christmas" probably 70-100 times within the last week. If I didn't celebrate Christmas, that would have really gotten old.

And just as a side note to those of you who do not celebrate Christmas, I truly respect your position on the holiday. Your stance says a lot about your character and desire to honor the Lord. May the Lord bless you for your decision.


----------



## tdowns (Dec 25, 2008)

*In case it hasn't been mentioned..*

I'm not as "IN" to making it a "christian celebration" these days, having read some of the thoughts here, but, I do, remind my kids, what people are supposed to be celebrating, I remind them, we should celebrate His birth, life, and HIS REIGN AS KING, EVERYDAY. And then I enjoy the gifts and the season.

Having said that, I did go to a Christmas Eve service, at a local Presbyterian Church, and the secular masses were there, AND, the gospel was preached, so, pray with me, that whether or not you agree with the holiday or not, THE GOSPEL being preached, reaches HIS audience. Because of this holiday, the gospel is being preached from a pulpit, and the WORD of God is being proclaimed, to many, who would not be hearing it otherwise, let those with ears to hear, HEAR THE WONDERFUL NEWS OF OUR SAVIOR.

Even Fox News had something where huge passages of scripture were being read.

So, I was praying for the gospel message to reach GOD'S CHILDREN THIS NIGHT!

And I'm very thankful, for HIS GIFT TO ME! THANK YOU LORD!!!

Blessings to all my brothers and sisters!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 25, 2008)

Merry Christmas guys. May your love abound toward Christ and your fellow man daily. Peace on Earth and Goodwill toward mankind. 

Be Encouraged brothers and sisters,
Randy


----------



## vkochetta (Dec 25, 2008)

To those who had a Merry Thursday today.... to be consistent, did you work and spend your time in a manner similar to last thursday?

Just curious how highly the non-Christmas flags are unfurled.

--- Vinny Kochetta


----------



## PresbyDane (Dec 25, 2008)

I would normally just say happy christmas to you to, to the first one and the second depends on how much time I have got and then I would either ignor it or begin a discussion with one of the comments above.


----------



## blhowes (Dec 25, 2008)

shackleton said:


> I would have to say this has not been a shining moment for the PB. I am just as guilty as everyone else. This is not neccessarily a good witness to the world or to non-reformed people.


Just wondering what your take was on the Christmas thread discussions this year, how/why they weren't a shining moment for the PB. I think somebody else also expressed a similar sentiment. We want to be a good witness, I'm not clear how we weren't.


----------



## shackleton (Dec 25, 2008)

The constant arguing and what it was about. I think for me the big deal was all I see on the news is how atheists and other god haters are going out of their way to take Christ out of Christmas and make it a holiday about non specific spiritualism. There is even an organization started by atheists, "Freedom from Religion, http://www.ffrf.org/, that is trying to take God out of everything. The majority of the church world is going out of there way to make Christmas a Christian holiday and here on the board we are fighting to take Christ out of it because of a violation of the second command or because of what life was like for the puritans. It makes it look like we on the PB are on the side of the atheists. 

I guess there is always constant arguing on the board I just usually don't get involved, maybe that is it.


----------



## blhowes (Dec 26, 2008)

shackleton said:


> The constant arguing and what it was about. I think for me the big deal was all I see on the news is how atheists and other god haters are going out of their way to take Christ out of Christmas and make it a holiday about non specific spiritualism. There is even an organization started by atheists, "Freedom from Religion, Freedom From Religion Foundation, Inc., that is trying to take God out of everything. The majority of the church world is going out of there way to make Christmas a Christian holiday and here on the board we are fighting to take Christ out of it because of a violation of the second command or because of what life was like for the puritans. It makes it look like we on the PB are on the side of the atheists.


Thanks. That makes sense.

Sometimes (for me) its challenging figuring out which battles to choose (or which side of the battle to fight on, if at all). I use to feel the need to "keep Christ in Christmas", reminding others of the "true meaning of Christmas", feeling discouraged/bummed out that for the most part Christ was being excluded from Christmas. It was his birthday, after all. The more I learned, though, about the origins of the holiday itself, and the origins of various Christmas practices, the less I wanted to continue the fight to keep Christ in Christmas. I may be wrong, but I don't think it is or ever was really a Christian holiday, about Christ. 




shackleton said:


> This is not necessarily a good witness to the world or to non-reformed people.


In some ways (in my skewed way of thinking), discussions I read this year about Christmas would/could be a GOOD witness to the world and non-reformed people, worthwhile for them to read. I didn't sense attitudes during the discussions that were dishonoring to Christ. I for one like the holiday and wasn't offended by anything that was written. There were valid reasons given why some don't celebrate Christmas, not wanting to be associated with practices of pagan origin, etc. Nothing wrong with that. Or pointing out the idolatry aspect. Nothing wrong with that, either (In my humble opinion). If true, the point is well worth consideration by all.

(jk) I was tempted to start a poll this Christmas season, of those opposed to Christmas, asking the question "Truthfully, did you receive a lump of coal in your stocking last year?" I think the results would have been an eye opener.


----------



## APuritansMind (Dec 26, 2008)

shackleton said:


> This whole Christmas thing is getting way out of hand. I think we all need to take a deep breath, have a cold one, or a warm one, and celebrate the holiday how ever we see fit. Go and enjoy time with your families.
> 
> I would have to say this has not been a shining moment for the PB. I am just as guilty as everyone else. This is not neccessarily a good witness to the world or to non-reformed people.



I tend to look at this discussion regarding Christmas as a good example of how the PB is supposed to operate. We are "always reforming," and I had two sincere questions I have been conflicted over for about a year and a half. I have done much reading and discussing with other elders, not getting anywhere within my conscience. I knew when I asked the two questions that there would be a wide range of answers, along with answers that would help me along in the journey within myself.

I knew that brothers and sisters on the PB would give me their biblically-based opinions without any fluff because of who I am, or am not, or how their answers might affect our future relationships. That's exactly what I received - and I am deeply grateful.

Am I any further along the path of satisfying my conscience? Yes. Have I settled on the path of least (or greatest) resistance? No. I am not afraid to choose the path less taken, but do not want to take that path unless it is the God-honoring path. 

I will continue to pray that God will shine more light upon me in this area and grant me discernment on how to counsel others around me.


----------

